
Show HN: Bingewatch tells you when a TV show has ended so you can binge watch it - ssdigi
http://www.bingewatchapp.com/
======
ssdigi
If anyone is interested in how it works, it uses the TVDB api to get episode
data.
[http://thetvdb.com/wiki/index.php?title=Programmers_API](http://thetvdb.com/wiki/index.php?title=Programmers_API)

If the last episode in the series has an "aired date" in the past it's good to
watch.

The app is just a simple node/express wrapper around that.

------
theknarf
Neat idea.

What about a catalog where I can just look around for stuff, instead of having
to search for something I know exists? Would be nice to find shows I haven't
watched but can bing watch.

I would also like to be able to filter it to only give me shows that I can
bing watch on Netflix or HBO.

~~~
ssdigi
Thanks, they're both good suggestions.

------
johntiror
Great idea! I thought I was the only one needing this

~~~
ssdigi
Thanks. I thought I was too :) but it seems a lot of people like to watch tv
this way.

